# My first venison shoulder



## flash (Jul 20, 2011)

After receiving this shoulder as a gift a while back, finally decided to pull it from the freezer and give it a go. Marinaded it over night in Wild Game Allegro. Man is that stuff good. Great flavor.
 Seasoned it with Garlic and Onion Powder, Black Pepper and Sea Salt.
Placed on the smoker at 225º and only took around 2 hours to reach 138º internal. Placed some bacon strips across it as it smoked. Used Pecan and Cherry wood.








Gonna be great with some gravy and rice. You bet!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 20, 2011)

That looks beautiful!


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 20, 2011)

Looking delicious!!!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 20, 2011)

OMG, Flash!!!

That looks absolutely PERFECT  !!!

Thanks for showing!

Bear


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 20, 2011)

Looking good there! Where do you get the wild game Allegro? I use the origianal on backstrap but have never seen the wild game. Your right, that stuff is good!


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 20, 2011)

Flash

That looks amazing for sure!

 


Smokeamotive said:


> Looking good there! Where do you get the wild game Allegro? I use the origianal on backstrap but have never seen the wild game. Your right, that stuff is good!


Here is the link to where to find Allegro

http://www.allegromarinade.com/where-to-buy


----------



## flash (Jul 20, 2011)

You know, you don't see it in all the stores that carry Allegro. I think I found it in a Harvey's Store in Georgia on one of my trips to NC one fall.


----------



## smokinken (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for your response.  Good info which gives me an idea of how to get er done.


----------

